# Looking in Quebec, Canada



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I am looking for a working line medium drive/biddable/social/ happy male for a beginner handler in schutzhund. I am willing to drive anywhere within +/- 10 hours of Montreal including New York/Vermont. Parents must be health tested and titled. I want to meet the mother and father(if he is on-site). I am looking for summer of 2018 and will be visiting schutzhund clubs and joining one in the spring.
I have been doing my own research and have heard of a few breeders, but I am coming across road blocks. I would greatly prefer if my new dog was on the happier/social side and not aloof with strangers or a nervous wreck. Dog can fail from schutzhund, we'll do agility. I'll need to live with the dog outside training so temperament is paramount and I really want a wash n wear this go around. 
And help or feedback would be appreciated 
-ShenzisMom


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wendelin.
https://www.wendelinfarm.com


They are producing really nice puppies.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I have read she is an excellent breeder to work with but her dogs are "less than social" and for more experienced owners.
I think I will contact her and go from there. Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know 2 of her dogs. That description is not accurate at all. Both are inexperienced handlers and the dogs are social. I'm sure the people of the board that have her dogs will add more.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Definitely not the description I know either...

Know more than 10 dog from her personally... All are happy dogs, social, some are better suited for IPO than others but all are happy to be with their handlers and others. Two young females at my club are extremely social.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Robin is another I'd check out. She is just about 1/2 from me and has very nice balanced dogs doing very well in the sport. Honest breeder with quality dogs.

Narnia Kennels


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you for your input! Definitely squashed any concerns I had.
I can't wait to follow your adventure with the new puppy! I follow Reaper's mom (TT litter) on FB too. I've been thinking of asking your breeder if she is planning on breeding Arek next year, and the Grim/Honor litter looks interesting too. I know there is no basis in reality but I'm feeling a bit once bitten twice shy about importing again :/.


----------



## DaBai (Aug 13, 2017)

My trainer got a Wendelin puppy and she seems to be pretty happy about her girl.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I'm very excited about our new girl. Only 4 weeks to go now. The litter is progressing nicely and is already super naughty and intense. I'm in for a wild ride I think. 

Her War and Akim litter she just announced is going to be great if your looking sooner than later.

I know she has some great pairings coming next year that I'm excited for her to announce so definitely give hera shout.

I'm flying over in a month to pick my girl up, staying with Malinda and meeting the dogs. I'm very excited.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jody Potter and Deb Zappia are in Marion NY. Jody is great at placing the right puppy with the right person and has some nice litters planned.
https://www.proformancek9pets.com/


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a Wendelin male (Cert X Ginger). He is simply amazing! Contact Christina at Wendelin. You'll be doing yourself a favor! There are a few of us on here that have Wendelin pups and I think we're all very happy with out dogs. Good luck!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Rzznstr I'd love to see pictures and hear all about your boy


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

He is a little over 2 years old all black. I was referred to Wendelin by a K9 Deputy in Southern California. When I contacted Christina she could not have been nicer. I told her what I was looking for and we discussed dogs a few times over the phone (I was living to SoCal at the time). She provided me with all the information I asked for and I was very interested in the Cert/Ginger pups. She provided me with photos and video and she was able to pick the perfect pup for me from that amazing litter.


She shipped him to me 2 days before Christmas and he's rarely out of my sight. His obedience works is quite impressive and his attitude is pure Czech German Shepherd. He is a ton of fun and will go anywhere you go. He was a bit of a handful as a pup but that quickly passed. There is one thing that really stands out is that he is afraid of nothing! 


He is a bit over 27 inches at the shoulder and 90 pounds.


I am a retired LEO and I wish I had him when I was a K9 Handler. He is truly an amazing dog IMHO.


PM sent.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

I also have a Wendelin pup who is amazing. Social , affectionate , strong territorial instincts , lots of prey drive but with a great "off" switch. 

Highly suggest Wendelin .


----------



## Ldes77 (Aug 24, 2016)

Another vote for Wendelin! My girl (out of Cert(Hasso) and Gassi is turning 6 months old and she is a wonderful pup. She's my first working line and I've never done IPO or any dog sports, so I'd fall into the "novice handler" category and I don't find her any more difficult to raise/handle than my last shepherd was (he was a WGSL). Actually her temperament is much nicer than his was. She's also very social.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

ShenzisMom said:


> Rzznstr I'd love to see pictures and hear all about your boy





Photos sent!


----------

